# Problems with Topher



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Ok so I've always known that out of my 2, Toby was the more social one. Topher was always more willing to jump from me, back to her cage, no matter the distance. So she was skittish from the start. Since I have other pets, I am terrified of her escaping me and bumping into a dog or cat. So I never forced her to stay with me. Recently she's started biting. Not hard but enough to make me wary of her now. A couple nights ago, I put my finger about 4in from her face, thinking she'd come to me herself to check me out. Instead, she sort of ran at me then bit down on the tip of my finger. So now I'm afraid of her coming anywhere near me. The first time she bit me, it was my lip when I went to kiss her. I figured it was my lip gloss she thought smelled tasty  But I guess that's not it. I don't think she could have thought my finger was food a couple nights ago. I had washed my hands. And tonight she tried the same thing when I went to pick up Toby. Ran at me with her mouth open to bite. What is going on with her?? I really don't want an aggressive rat


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

For one, stop hand feeding. my girls seem to think finger thru bar means treat so im workin on stoppin that too.
Squek when she bits or make a noise so she knows not too.


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

I stopped feeding through the bars a little while ago. I definitely do not stick my finger through the bars, ever. 
Everytime she's bitten me, I do make a squeak noise. From the surprise, I just can't help it heh...Would she calm down if I held her and took her away from her cage? Maybe it's because she can still see her cage and wants to go back?


----------



## cashewsmama (Aug 10, 2007)

:? how old is she? how long have you had her?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'd try getting a pouch of some sort to put her in (so she doesn't attempt a huge leap and hurt herself) and then take her into another room (so she can't smell 'home').


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Cashewsmama, she's about 12 weeks. I got her July 25th.
Forensic, I'll definitely try that! Thanks.


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

She may be in heat.
and by the way they are so cute!


----------



## cashewsmama (Aug 10, 2007)

does she look scared when she's around you? you play with them alot and have had them for a little while... is topher the dominant one in the cage?


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah, she does look scared. She totally spazzes which is why it's difficult to get her out of her cage.
I thought maybe it was cause she's in heat. But rats aren't in heat 24/7, and that's how she is, all the time.
Toby is the dominant one in the cage.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this post before :? 

It sounds to me like she might have territorial issues, over the cage and Topher. If you take them both to play elsewhere, like on your bed or a couch or something, does she bite, then?

Also, rats can tell if you are scared of them. I know it's hard (our eldest used to be a bit of a biter, too), but try to be confident around her. You could be making her uneasy because she senses you are wary of her.

If she still bites when you take her well away from the cage for a playtime, the only guess I have is that she is biting out of fear or trying to be the alpha rat over you. If it's fear, I think it may just be time that is needed until she comes around to the idea that you're not going to hurt her.

If it's dominating, you could try (gently) wrestling her onto her back until she submits (stops fighting/wriggling, starts grooming you) to show her you are the alpha rat.

I think that's me out of ideas! Let us know how you get on with her. Good luck!


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Ok, well I finally got her out of her cage and AWAY from it last night. She seems to spaz when I'm holding her. But I put her on my shoulder and she calmed right down. She was still a bit tense, so I left her there for about 30min and when I went to hold her again, it was as if I were holding Toby. She was AFFECTIONATE. So I'm going to do that more often. She's still a bit wary inside the cage, but hopefully that will change soon. No more biting!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Yay! I'm so happy it's working!


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Me too! Thanks for all your help guys. Love this forum


----------



## cashewsmama (Aug 10, 2007)

Lunachick said:


> Ok, well I finally got her out of her cage and AWAY from it last night. She seems to spaz when I'm holding her. But I put her on my shoulder and she calmed right down. She was still a bit tense, so I left her there for about 30min and when I went to hold her again, it was as if I were holding Toby. She was AFFECTIONATE. So I'm going to do that more often. She's still a bit wary inside the cage, but hopefully that will change soon. No more biting!


that is awesome!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Lunachick said:


> Ok, well I finally got her out of her cage and AWAY from it last night. She seems to spaz when I'm holding her. But I put her on my shoulder and she calmed right down. She was still a bit tense, so I left her there for about 30min and when I went to hold her again, it was as if I were holding Toby. She was AFFECTIONATE. So I'm going to do that more often. She's still a bit wary inside the cage, but hopefully that will change soon. No more biting!


That sounds very promising!


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

It seems to be!  I'm really happy about this.


----------

